# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Grer un produit et ses caractristiques

## Robin37

Bonjour,

Je fais actuellement un site (alternance) pour une entreprise qui vend des articles concernant la mobilit pour les personnes handicapes, et j'ai une question sur une partie mon MCD.

Un produit, quel qu'il soit, possde toujours certaines caractristiques : une description courte, une description plus longue, un lien d'une vido explicative (voir 2), une fiche descriptive de la marque, un prix, etc.
Mais il possde galement des caractristiques qui lui sont propres (les produits sont relativement divers) : du style ce vlo fait 25 kg, il est de couleur noire, et  ct on a une rampe d'accs pliable qui a d'autres caractristiques qui n'ont rien  voir avec un vlo.

Et sur le site, dans un tableau je veux afficher les caractristiques du produit comme cela : 



Je sais que les relations 1:1 ne sont pas recommandes. Donc avez-vous une ide de comment relier d'un point de vue conceptuel un produit, avec ses caractristiques ?



Pour rsoudre ce problme, j'ai pens  deux solutions : 

1 - Dans mon entit produit, je rajoute des attributs qui correspondent  des caractristiques, mais l'inconvnient est que j'aurai souvent une instance d'entit avec normment d'attributs vides, et je ne sais pas si c'est trs pertinent de faire a.
2- Je fais une entit pour chaque type de produit que l'entreprise vend.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses,

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Robin37 et bienvenue sur ce forum

Cette question est rcurrente, les diffrentes solutions sont expliques ICI

Il n'y pas de solution parfaite, il faut faire pour le mieux en fonction du contexte

*Note :* attention au typage des donnes, de l'integer pour un prix sous entend qu'aucune dcimale n'est requise. Quant  une image de type integer...  ::weird::

----------


## Robin37

> Bonjour Robin37 et bienvenue sur ce forum
> 
> Cette question est rcurrente, les diffrentes solutions sont expliques ICI
> 
> Il n'y pas de solution parfaite, il faut faire pour le mieux en fonction du contexte
> 
> *Note :* attention au typage des donnes, de l'integer pour un prix sous entend qu'aucune dcimale n'est requise. Quant  une image de type integer...


Salut, merci pour ta rponse, je vais bien regarder le lien que tu m'as envoy

Quant au typage de l'integer, c'est juste parce que l'integer est le type par dfaut sur le logiciel que j'utilise, et j'ai pas pris le temps de le modifier. Sur la cration de mes entits sur symfony je ferai bien attention au typage ne t'en fais pas  :;):

----------

